# SMOK TFV4



## Coppertop (5/2/16)

HI Guys

So i want to get the dual coil Deck for the TFV4 tank. I need to know if Kanthal wire would work on this deck ?


----------



## Stosta (5/2/16)

Coppertop said:


> HI Guys
> 
> So i want to get the dual coil Deck for the TFV4 tank. I need to know if Kanthal wire would work on this deck ?


Don't have the tank but I can't imagine why it wouldn't.


----------



## Riaz (5/2/16)

It most certainly will work


----------



## Nightwalker (5/2/16)




----------



## Nightwalker (5/2/16)

Coppertop said:


> HI Guys
> 
> So i want to get the dual coil Deck for the TFV4 tank. I need to know if Kanthal wire would work on this deck ?


Yes it will


----------



## Coppertop (5/2/16)

Nightwalker said:


>


Hey Man. I am new to this..


----------



## Nightwalker (5/2/16)

Coppertop said:


> Hey Man. I am new to this..


You misunderstand. I should have explained. I asked the same question also when I started

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/2/16)

Coppertop said:


> Hey Man. I am new to this..



Don't sweat it @Coppertop ask away... the vast majority of us are here is to help newbies and any and all questions are welcomed. We were asking similar questions not so long ago!

Come say hello at the JHB Vape Meet!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Nightwalker (5/2/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Don't sweat it @Coppertop ask away... the vast majority of us are here is to help newbies and any and all questions are welcomed. We were asking similar questions not so long ago!
> 
> Come say hello at the JHB Vape Meet!


Like I said. I asked the same question


----------



## Coppertop (5/2/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Don't sweat it @Coppertop ask away... the vast majority of us are here is to help newbies and any and all questions are welcomed. We were asking similar questions not so long ago!
> 
> Come say hello at the JHB Vape Meet!


Cool man  Thanks for the help


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/2/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Like I said. I asked the same question



Understood now... but it didn't come across like that.


----------



## Coppertop (5/2/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Like I said. I asked the same question


No problem  Misunderstanding on my part


----------



## Phillip868 (5/2/16)

Hi @Coppertop, I am by no means an expert. My advice is based on setups I have personally tried. Here goes:
Kanthal- All tanks and drippers | all mods.
Nickel, Titanium - all tanks, prefer a dripper for nickel though | you must have any Temperature Control capable mod.
Stainless Steel - all tanks, drippers | will work on VW mode but SS capable Temp Control mod prefered.

It is important to note that your mod is mostly the deciding factor when it comes to different types of wire not the tank.
HOWEVER, you would find that your wire gauge plays a huge role in the tank you want to use. 
*Kanthal* in 30-34AWG is best suited (IMO) for rebuilding clearo coils, 28-26AWG is better for tanks without much build space, 24-20AWG is much better for drippers because you must make larger coils to compensate for low resistance.
*Ni200 *is best used between 28 and 32 AWG for optimal clouds, flavour and a normal sized coil.
*Ti 1 and SS* I prefer 24-26Awg, mostly because it makes a sufficient size coil and resistance is relatively low but not too low. A word of caution though, do not use Ti 1 in VW mode ever, you will burn your cotton, and cause your coil to make Titanium oxide, which is harmfull.

I am sure the experts on here will probably have slightly different advice, but as I said, "my own experience and experimentation". I hope this help you my friend.

Go ahead, post pics of your builds, we can always help, even if we just encourage you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Nightwalker (5/2/16)

Phillip868 said:


> Hi @Coppertop, I am by no means an expert. My advice is based on setups I have personally tried. Here goes:
> Kanthal- All tanks and drippers | all mods.
> Nickel, Titanium - all tanks, prefer a dripper for nickel though | you must have any Temperature Control capable mod.
> Stainless Steel - all tanks, drippers | will work on VW mode but SS capable Temp Control mod prefered.
> ...


If I could, I would also press the like, informative, agree and helpfullfull buttons along with the winner rating I gave u. 
Great response mate

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz (5/2/16)

Coppertop said:


> HI Guys
> 
> So i want to get the dual coil Deck for the TFV4 tank. I need to know if Kanthal wire would work on this deck ?


I have the TFv4 as well as the Dual Deck RBA. I currently use Kanthal and it works perfectly. 
If your coming from the single deck it's best you do your loan application now, that way when your dual deck comes you have enough cash for the juice it's going to require

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Coppertop (5/2/16)

Greyz said:


> I have the TFv4 as well as the Dual Deck RBA. I currently use Kanthal and it works perfectly.
> If your coming from the single deck it's best you do your loan application now, that way when your dual deck comes you have enough cash for the juice it's going to require


Hey Man. Thanks for the response. I have been on the tri coil re-built coils so I already am feeling the juice pinch  I am going to get the exact setup you are running. Dual Deck. Will pick it up just before lunch from Vape King and try my first build  Thanks for all the helpful responses !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Phillip868 (5/2/16)

Nightwalker said:


> If I could, I would also press the like, informative, agree and helpfullfull buttons along with the winner rating I gave u.
> Great response mate


@Nightwalker, My journey down the rabbit hole was a hard one, lots and lots of different combos and wire types, I tried twisted with same guage and mixed gauge wire, flat coils, round coils, oval coils, even T and H shaped coils, watched a ton of vids and read through, probably, the whole of reddit. I still have not found my sweet spot on my dripper though, unfortunately do not have a tank with RBA deck, so I cannot comment on that yet. Also I seem to have a knack for rebuilding things. If anyone is familiar with the Vape V8 tank, I managed to make a 0.6ohm 3.5mmID vertical coil 24AWG kanthal for my wife, it works sooo sooo much beter, I might just start a tuturial thread for the different coils I rebuilt.
Sorry for derailing the original thread....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Greyz (5/2/16)

Coppertop said:


> Hey Man. Thanks for the response. I have been on the tri coil re-built coils so I already am feeling the juice pinch  I am going to get the exact setup you are running. Dual Deck. Will pick it up just before lunch from Vape King and try my first build  Thanks for all the helpful responses !!



If you liked the Trip coil then the dual deck is going to curl your toes bud! Once I had got the wicking right on the single deck I stopped using the trip or quad coils period. 
Then I picked up the dual deck and haven't looked back. It even handles max VG juices without a murmur.

My current build is 24g Kanthal 7 wraps 0.28ohm vaping @between 40-50W. I haven't had a single leak with this deck. 
A good tip I picked up from some youtube vids is to fluff up your cotton and have most of the cotton up on the deck with just a small tail dipping into the juice wells. When I mean dipping, I mean just a little bit in the wells up to the top thread NEVER below. Cotton on the wells leads to dry hits!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Greyz (5/2/16)

Phillip868 said:


> @Nightwalker, My journey down the rabbit hole was a hard one, lots and lots of different combos and wire types, I tried twisted with same guage and mixed gauge wire, flat coils, round coils, oval coils, even T and H shaped coils, watched a ton of vids and read through, probably, the whole of reddit. I still have not found my sweet spot on my dripper though, unfortunately do not have a tank with RBA deck, so I cannot comment on that yet. Also I seem to have a knack for rebuilding things. If anyone is familiar with the Vape V8 tank, I managed to make a 0.6ohm 3.5mmID vertical coil 24AWG kanthal for my wife, it works sooo sooo much beter, I might just start a tuturial thread for the different coils I rebuilt.
> Sorry for derailing the original thread....


Start a thread and please share your tutorial with us. I have watched so many vids on wicking and coiling, I can always use more help


----------



## Phillip868 (5/2/16)

Greyz said:


> Start a thread and please share your tutorial with us. I have watched so many vids on wicking and coiling, I can always use more help


Shot, my weekend project then. Always happy to help.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Coppertop (5/2/16)

Greyz said:


> If you liked the Trip coil then the dual deck is going to curl your toes bud! Once I had got the wicking right on the single deck I stopped using the trip or quad coils period.
> Then I picked up the dual deck and haven't looked back. It even handles max VG juices without a murmur.
> 
> My current build is 24g Kanthal 7 wraps 0.28ohm vaping @between 40-50W. I haven't had a single leak with this deck.
> A good tip I picked up from some youtube vids is to fluff up your cotton and have most of the cotton up on the deck with just a small tail dipping into the juice wells. When I mean dipping, I mean just a little bit in the wells up to the top thread NEVER below. Cotton on the wells leads to dry hits!


AWESOME !!! So looking forward to it now!


----------



## Greyz (5/2/16)

Coppertop said:


> AWESOME !!! So looking forward to it now!


Glad I could help bud. If you need any help with wicking or coiling drop me a PM. It took me a few frustrating attempts before I got it just right  

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertop (5/2/16)

Let the first build begin

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Greyz (5/2/16)

Coppertop said:


> Let the first build begin


Are those pre-made clapton coils that I spy there....?
Been thinking about trying a clapton build mmmmmmmm


----------



## Coppertop (5/2/16)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Coppertop (5/2/16)




----------



## Greyz (5/2/16)

Coppertop said:


>



Thats it! I'm getting myself some of those pre-made claptons right away! How does she vape?

If you find that your running out of vapour on a long hit then I would suggest making those tails shorter next time. I wick my single RBA exactly how you have your dual wicked. But found this method doesn't work so well on the dual.

I use the threads a guide, your tails are beyond the threads. Try cut them so they inline with the threads. I know it will look like the tails are too short but trust me I can hit long DTL hits without any hint of dryness or vapour loss.

EDIT: Whats the ID on those Claptons?


----------



## Coppertop (5/2/16)

I had some dry hits but seems ok now. Will send you the id now


----------



## Greyz (5/2/16)

Coppertop said:


> I had some dry hits but seems ok now. Will send you the id now



If they come back especially on long hits then you know its those wicks. Most of the cotton must sit above the wells with just a little in the top of the wells. Fixed up my dry hit for good.

I'll post some pics if I eCig Inn has those claptons today.


----------



## Coppertop (5/2/16)




----------



## Greyz (5/2/16)

I


Coppertop said:


>


I can't make out the ID from that pic. Is it 2mm? I see a 2 next to the guage of the wire.


----------



## Coppertop (5/2/16)

Greyz said:


> I
> 
> I can't make out the ID from that pic. Is it 2mm? I see a 2 next to the guage of the wire.



Sorry man ! Geek Vape Pre-built Clapton 26AWG/ Ni80 + 32AWG/ KA1 - 0.7ohm 5 Coils Pack


----------



## Greyz (5/2/16)

Let me Google it and see if they have the inner diameter online lol

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------

